# Seit Exchange 2003 manche Mails leer (HtmL)



## JohnDoe (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

seit wir in der Firma auf Exchange 2003 umgestellt haben, sind manche Mails ,die wir versenden, beim Empfänger leer, wenn diese in HtmL versendet werden.
Es hängt dabei aber anscheinend beim Empfänger, da ich die Mail bei Web.de lesen kann, bei GMX aber nicht. Auch andere Firmen, die Outlook verwenden können die Mails nicht lesen.
Hat da MS eine neue Technologie angewendet oder haben wir was falsch eingestellt?
Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen.
Danke im voraus...


----------

